

Ask HN: Do you accept advertising from online poker sites? - aderaynal

I run a fantasy sports website in the US, and I was contacted by a poker site that wants to place a button ad on my site.<p>Should I accept ? 
Is it ok to displays ads for oversees gambling sites ?
do I risk anything ?<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
alain94040
If this is real poker (meaning, with real money), I would stay far, far,
away... I don't think anything would happen in the short term, but it's just
such a slippery slope, don't get me started.

~~~
aderaynal
all right, I will stay away from it... my partner was a bit reluctant anyway.

------
damoncali
Sounds like it could come with some headaches (bots, google thinking the wrong
things about your site, potential for your users to get scammed, etc).

